

Ask HN: What are best Practices for obfuscating Mail Addresses in Html? - sirwitti

Hello!<p>Say you need to output email addresses with mailto links in html. What are best practices to prevent bots from harvesting the email addresses?<p>Thanks a lot, Martin
======
jkaykin
This seems to work well: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/483212/effective-
method-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/483212/effective-method-to-
hide-email-from-spam-bots)

~~~
lgas
It's important to note that these types of methods may be effective against
random drive-by harvesting, but if someone wants to write a bot to harvest
these email addresses specifically it would still be trivial. This may or may
not matter depending on the OP's context.

------
organicdude
using a contact form

